
How to enable the Linux / Bash subsystem in Windows 10 - sndean
http://www.walkingrandomly.com/?p=6187
======
NzNz
It isn't really ready for general use yet. It can't even run something as
simple as an irc client without failing.
[https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/262](https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/262)

I uninstalled it and went back to cygwin, which is the only real option for
now besides running a VM.

~~~
seanp2k2
Fwiw I wouldn't consider something like irssi / weechat "simple", especially
if it's doing something like drawing a ui. Something like curl, jq, awk, grep,
sed etc would be useful to have on Windows and should be more compatible from
the shell standpoint. Not sure where they're at in terms of xterm
compatibility or similar but I'm guessing that's further down the line.

------
mojoe
There's a video at the bottom of a blog post that was linked to from this
article that does a pretty great job of explaining the subsystem for Linux:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/04/22/windows-
subs...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/04/22/windows-subsystem-
for-linux-overview/)

------
kevindong
You can also use other Unix shells if that's your thing. I personally use zsh
and it works great.

